# Haven't posted here in a long time!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

life has been busy! The kids are growing and going non stop and my quilting time has been drastically cut down. I am managing to get a little done though. I'm still handquilting my Civil War Sampler....one day it WILL be on my bed lol!
Here's two tops I've finished in the last year and the blocks I'm working on now.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

nice. Great colors. All that is when you are not busy? I would like to get back to quilting. I just wish I could do it in a local group vs. at the house by myself.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love the first one!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Just beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Your quilts are beautiful.

Are you going to participate in the next Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Gretchen Ann said:


> Your quilts are beautiful.
> 
> Are you going to participate in the next Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt?


I will probably save the directions and make it later. I'd really like to finish the one I'm working on now before I start anything else.

and thank you all!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ginnie, your quilts are beautiful. I love your use of such bright colors.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Beautiful quilts.
What is the pattern for the first one? I'm thinking I've got to make one of those.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The top quilt is Celtic Solstice, it was a Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt from several years ago. The pattern is no longer available free on her website. It will be published in her new book which is due to be released in 2015.

She has a new mystery quilt in progress right now, Grand Illusions. She normally keeps her mystery quilt instructions on her website until the 1st part of June, but she did say something about this one only being available until the 1st of March. Download it now while you can. She posts new instructions on Fridays.


----------

